# Festivus Forum - Holiday Season gathering



## TheLoveBandit

In the spirit of the season, we bring you a special forum where we encourage all our members from around the globe to come together and share the holidays together. We've pulled a few of Santa's elves in to help make this a nice place to share with eachother. For those that don't have family, and those that do, we give you an big hug and welcome to our special

*** FESTIVUS FORUM ***​

This forum will be open until JAN 11 2010 to allow for winter holidays of all religions and those that don't practice, as well as New Year celebrations around the globe (and the days of recovery afterward ).
As an added bonus, we have planned the following online event

*** The 2009 Bluelight online festivus party December 19 *** ​

You may find a few other surprises either in that forum or sprinkled about (such as the change of titles for different usergroups)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We would like to thank everyone for their observation and participation in this special forum.  It has now been closed, the banner taken down, and all accounts are being returned to normal titles (please allow a few days for the system to process these - if you still see some elves or nice-list titles later in the month, simply REPORT a post by that account and we'll check into fixing them).  We will review when the next opportunity may be to employ such a global celebration forum


----------



## alasdairm

*the festivus forum is now closed*

hey guys

as advertised, the festivus forum has been packed up in a box and put in the attic for another year.

alasdair


----------



## animal_cookie

*the festivus forum is now open!*

as a reminder:

This forum was created as a place to spread holiday cheer among the Bluelight family.  This forum will remain open until 11 January 2014.

*What this forum is for:*

 Sharing the holiday spirit with all of Bluelight.
 Posting holiday related threads.

*What this forum is NOT for:*

 Trolling.
 A dumping ground for shit threads. 
 Bitching about how much you hate the holidays.

The BLUA still applies here, and this forum is overseen by the senior staff.  Unacceptable behaviour will result in warnings or infractions if needed.  _*This is NOT the Lounge.  Keep Lounge behaviour where it belongs.*_

Please show some respect for this forum.  The staff have put in a good amount of time in doing this, and remember, this is for YOU!


----------



## alasdairm

now closed.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*the festivus forum is open*

Festivus Forum

alasdair


----------



## herbavore

^LOL. One of my students walked out of her music class this week because they were singing Walking In a Winter Wonderland. When we told her it wasn't a Christmas song--just a _winter_ song--her well-rehearsed retort was: "Well, it sounds like one and I'm not allowed to stay if they are singing one even if it isn't really one." An 8 year old's take on her family religion (Jehova's Witness) 8)


----------



## alasdairm

closed for another year.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

open again! Festivus Forum

happy holidays!

alasdair


----------



## CFC

Ho Ho Ho...


----------



## Asclepius

Slightly tardy, post.

https://vimeo.com/246983302


----------



## herbavore

Asclepius said:


> Slightly tardy, post.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/246983302



A good laugh is never tardy!


----------



## alasdairm

and closed again. see you next year.

alasdair


----------



## CFC

See you next year *Santa*!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The Bluelight community invites you to join us in our seasonal Festivus forum which is now open.  It will remain open until January 12, 2019 (Bluelight Standard Time).  Seasons Greetings to all friends and family, and we'll see you there!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Festivus is now closed.  Thank you to all who participated, and we'll open it again near the end of the year.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Festivus is open....HUZZAH!!!!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

And by 'that time' we mean a few days late....Festivus got caught in the global shipping slowdowns, deal with it.


----------

